# Which Housing Is Better?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

One of my mice recently passed away, so now I have only four does housed together. I have always kept them in a Critter Trail 3 and CT 1 connected together (see photo). Now that I have one less doe, I was considering switching to a large plastic bin I have (see photo). I love the CT cages I have as far as entertainment for the mice, but as far as keeping them clean it is a pain. The plastic bin is a Rubbemaid 18 gallon with holes drilled in all four sides and in the lid. The holes are small enough to keep mice from getting through them. My mice do not chew plastic very often, mostly their edible log and cardboard and such. I would add plenty of hiding huts and hammocks and climbing toys for them. Which is the better cage option? Will the plastic bin provide good ventilation? My room is often cold and drafty to begin with.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not enough breathing space but if you get the lid all done up and use mesh etc... The size is fine.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

There was enough ventilation for two rats which are significantly larger, with the lid shut. The holes are about the size of a pea and there are many of them. Knowing that would there be enough ventilation for the four does? I plan to keep the lid off when I am in the room too.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im not sure because even having it off while your in there might not be enough...making a proper lid isn't that hard and its cheap also. But you can test it out for 7 days (see if any condensation) and see if it works because 4 mice breathing is alot.
But there is alot of holes so give it a go for 7 days and it should be ok just clean it out alot.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, I will probably modify the lid using screws and hardware cloth. Is there a chance they might suffocate and die overnight if I put the lid on tonight? If there is, I will move them back to their old cage....


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe they should be fine but check them often and while your in room before you sleep etc open lid


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay thank you, I will modify the lid as soon as possible. Would it be safe to leave them in it with the lid closed for a few hours while I am at school?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Should be hopefully


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm really worried now that they'll suffocate. I have a single buck who lives alone, I just moved him to the Critter Trail 3 that used to belong to the does. Would he be fine in the plastic bin with the lid closed until I can modify it since he's just one mouse? I can move the does back into the CT 3 and the buck into the plastic bin temporarily.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The buck would be better in the bin


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright thanks, it will be a bit tight in with 4 does in the CT 3 but i'll make it work until I can modify the bin


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for late reply been so busy of late. Firstly the rubbermaid tub is a good size for the 4 does, 2 adult rats you kept in before would equate to 6-8 mice so space is certainly ok.

Ventilation whilst your current set up of holes worked for the rats and would work also for mice if fresh air could reach all the way to the bottom of the tub easily, Carbon Dioxide build up would be the main problem. for this to be at a level to be a problem for the mice would take several hours if not days or even weeks.

If you have not already altered the tub instead of mesh on the lid put some on the sides instead to allow a better airflow to the base of the tub.


----------

